# MCI's Vision 2015 proposes to create sweatshops in India



## kritikagupta

Medical Council of India recently developed a proposal called as 'Vision 2015'. As told by them, this has been done to reform the Medical education the country. The way I see it, nothing seems to be wrong with the existing UG medical education and the proposed UG medical education is moving away from global standard too. A Medical student has to undergo so many years of study for a plain reason that when a patient walks over to be examined, the Doctor should be able to advice him on the issue. 

The attempt to introduce elective subjects will lead to confusion as doctors may be different from each other. Medical education is intended to give all inclusive training to bring out a complete doctor in a student. Every aspect of medical science is important. So, the very concept of introducing elective subjects does not hold good in medical science. What MCI has proposed will only result in half baked Doctors and it will create a lot of chaos. The Field of Medical Science is ever expanding and we cannot have doctors who are only adept with the basic's to handle strong cases. 

I do understand that there is a huge demand for Doctors, but this is only a way of manufacturing Half-baked Doctors. Existing Doctors will be facing stiff competition from a huge crowd of 'incompetent' Doctors.

Instead of increasing the Duration of the MBBS course (as Medical science is increasing by the day), Vision-2015 is reducing the duartion of the course!!!


----------

